# Meklē produktu? >  Ciparu 8 kanālu pārslēdzējs?

## cobalt

Vajadzētu kautko līdzīgu 8 kanālu pārslēdzējam, kas varētu izskatīties apmēram tā:


Bija doma ar diviem bufferiem, kam ir enable, bet cik pārskatiju, tad ar kopējo enable, neatkarīgi no buffera ieejas datiem, var iegūt tikai High impendance, vai High stāvokli, un tad vainu high impendance stāvoklī visas izejas vajadzētu vilktu uz leju, vai kā savādāk muļķoties.

Būtu labi, ja mikroshēmai būtu iespējams jau uzreiz izejā sink'ot ~20..40 mA (7 seg. led.'u common anode negatīvie izvadi). Tāpat, nav svarīgi izejas līmeņi, galvenais, lai ar kontroles signālu, var visus līmeņus pārslēgt ieslēgtā/izslēgtā stāvoklī(nevis uz high imp.).

Ideālā variantā būtu mikrene kas tiešām var tā pārslēgt ieejas.

Nu ja nebūs, štukošu ar demultiplekseru.

----------


## karloslv

Paga, pēc tavas shēmas arī sanāk, ka nepieslēgā izeja ir high-impedance. Tad ko tu īsti gribi?

----------


## cobalt

Hmm, nu bilde nepilnīga, vajag lai tā kas nepievienojas ieejai pievienojas kautkam(low/high), bet lai nekarājas gaisā! Jo tos ledus vajag vainu izslēgtus vai ieslēgtus. A ir pieredze, ja daudz "skraida" pa viņiem un otrs gals gaisā, tad blāvi spīd.

----------


## cobalt

Opps

tipa ideāls variants (nesitat, ja moš atkal kko piemirsu).

----------


## karloslv

Ja tev tās izejas iet tikai uz LEDiem, tad nav jēgas neko pievilkt, LEDi jau to izdara.

----------


## cobalt

Nu man otrā galā lediem arī var High Z gadīties, lai gan tur varētu būt vieglāk pie kautkā "pieķerties" jo tur pa vairākiem uzreiz vadās.
Neņemot vērā dažādus elementus(rezistori, dreiveri, utml), kautkas tāds jāvada: http://foto.inbox.lv/kilovolt/Shis-un-tas/3.jpg
Šo shēmu mainīt nevar(nevajadzētu - tas jau ir gatavs "displejs"/plate no kases aparāta - ta visi ledi jālodē nost).

----------


## karloslv

Nu tad vienmēr nostrādā vecais labais paņēmiens ar 16 UN loģikas elementiem un 1 invertoru  ::

----------

